
How Star Trek artists imagined the iPad – nearly 30 years ago - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/09/how-star-trek-artists-imagined-the-ipad-23-years-ago/
======
f_allwein
There was actually a lawsuit on whether the iPad was based on designs for the
1969 film, 2001 - A Space Odyssey. This was unsuccessful though:
[http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/08/02/judge-rules-out-
samsu...](http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/08/02/judge-rules-out-samsungs-
kubrick-did-the-ipad-before-apple-patent-defense/#gref)

